# Mums of two or more - were subsequent labours shorter than your first?



## clarsair

As the title says.

Mine was pretty long and I think the exhaustion made things a lot harder so I'd really like to look forward to a quicker labour next time around!


----------



## LoraLoo

Yes, much shorter, had a really long labour with first, was in hospital 3 days before she was born. My others all arrived in around 1 hr 45 mins xxx


----------



## jennijunni

First induction that lasted 62 hours. 2nd, a little over an hour from first contraction until he was born. 3rd was a bit longer, about 12 hours from start to finish. 4th light contracting all day, when I got to 5 cent, she was born in less than an hour.


----------



## lynnikins

56 hours natural labor with ds1
under 8 hours induced labor with ds2,
this one will be a homebirth so will see how it gos i know im likely to be more relaxed in my own home


----------



## noshowjo

ist labour was 26 hours x second was about 1 hour 20 minutes haha he flew out , x


----------



## Guppy051708

oh thank God you posted this!!! I had a 30 hour labor with a posterior baby. Although back pain HURTS like the dickens, i def. think being ehausted and tired was harder than any of it. So im glad you posted this so i could gain some hope :flower:


----------



## clarsair

Blinkin 'eck, those are some fast labours, particularly compared to how long all your first ones were!


----------



## clarsair

Guppy051708 said:


> oh thank God you posted this!!! I had a 30 hour labor with a posterior baby. Although back pain HURTS like the dickens, i def. think being ehausted and tired was harder than any of it. So im glad you posted this so i could gain some hope :flower:

Same here! Although LO was malpositioned, I don't think she was back to back. The exhaustion just made everything more scary as well as I felt totally out of control.


----------



## hayley x

had 2 38 week inductions. first active labour was 5hours 27minutes and the second active labour was just 40 minutes :flower: x


----------



## clarsair

hayley x said:


> had 2 38 week inductions. first active labour was 5hours 27minutes and the second active labour was just 40 minutes :flower: x

40 minutes?!! Good job you knew it was coming.


----------



## poppy

Definately! My first labour was a mammoth 27 hour odd active labour with nearly two hours pushing and my second labour was about five hours in total with only 14 minutes pushing!

Good luck, I hope it goes well for you.

xxx


----------



## goddess25

Yes. First labour was 12 hours and 2nd was 3.5 hours.


----------



## emzky90

EEE hope when I have the next one that its shorter then. I only had a 4hr labour with 24mins pushin !


----------



## Lawhra

I was induced with both. 

First son - waters broken for me at 41+6, an established labour 7 hours 7 minutes.

Second son - waters went at 38 weeks on Saturday 16th July, induced late PM on Sunday 17th July. Established labour 48 minutes.


----------



## jackiea85

First time was about 9 hours in total (2 of those were pushing!), second time was 1 hour (but I was induced) x


----------



## silver_penny

first was 10-12 hours, second was 3 1/2 hours


----------



## louisemarie

First was about 5 hours , although i must say 2 hours of it were spent at home i thought i had some kind of sickness bug , i couldn't get off the toilet either (lovely i know) 

2nd was about 3 hours , 3rd was 2 and a half hours ;) 

Maybe my fourth bean will be an hour ..... that would be nice! :)


----------



## sarah0108

my first was 36hrs and second was 18hrs


----------



## Blah11

This is a nice read! My first was 15 hours from waters breaking, prob only 12 hours established and active. Would love this one to be under 10.


----------



## Treelo

Yes. My 1st labour was 5 hours, my 2nd was 1hour 40min. Fingers crossed for another fast labour this time.


----------



## LouLou78

1st: Long latent phase but once established in labour, 4hrs. But of course that latent phase seemed forever. 

2nd: 2hrs start to finish

3rd: 30mins Well at 8pm when I requested to have some pain relief I was examined and told that I was 2cm non effaced, therefore not in esatablished labour. My contractions all of a sudden became very strong. My little lady was born 39 mins later. :0


----------



## Lauraxamy

Ahh this thread has just made me breathe a sigh of relief :lol: 1st labour wasn't that long but hoping for a nice and even quicker birth this time around :)


----------



## mommyof3boyz

Yes for sure! First labour was 12 hrs..2nd labour was 6 hrs and 3rd was 3 hrs...scared i may just deliver in the car on the way to the hospital this time around lol


----------



## zolly786

you people are scaring me. my first was 2h16m from first contraction to baby in arms...

i don't want a baby on the side of the road.


----------



## mommyof3boyz

zolly786 said:


> you people are scaring me. my first was 2h16m from first contraction to baby in arms...
> 
> i don't want a baby on the side of the road.

I don't want to have mine on the side of the road either, but I am prepared for anything to happen...It's just my luck lol


----------



## Abisare

My missis is getting quicker and quicker...

10hrs, 7hrs, 4hrs. fourth baby was 2hrs but was an undiagnosed breech and emergency c section


----------



## Tasha

1st was 27 hours established, 2nd was 1 hour 45 minutes from start to finish (about 40 minutes established), 3rd was 45 minutes from start to finish (less than twenty minutes established), fourth was induction 0-6cm in just over an hour when I needed an emergency c-section, 5th was less than 10 minutes established :thumbup:


----------



## Simmer

My first was 4hrs, second was 3.5hrs and third was 5hrs. Those are all start to finish times from when I first felt it at home to when they were born. So all fairly quick but my third was the longest so I don't necessarily believe they get shorter with each child but then none of mine being very long I don't have much to compare to!


----------



## Cherryhrf

DS1 - 16hrs
DS2 - 8 hrs
DS3 - 4 1/2 hours - After 3 days of being induced by gel and finally being put on a drip. Actually seemed like forever.

Was told when I went in to be induced with DS3 that third babies can be either very quick or very troublesome. I wish someone had mentioned this to me before. Also hoping that 4th babies come with no such problems and V quickly!!)


----------



## Guppy051708

Cherryhrf said:


> Was told when I went in to be induced with DS3 that third babies can be either very quick or very troublesome. I wish someone had mentioned this to me before. Also hoping that 4th babies come with no such problems and V quickly!!)

i have never heard of that before...do you think they were just covering because you were induced with your third? inductions are notorious for taking longer...


----------



## nanomey

from established labour

1st - 7 hours
2nd - 5 hours
3rd - 2.5 hours
4th - 2 hours


----------



## PeanutBean

First was 34.5 hours and a big disaster. Second was 22 hours and lovely. :)


----------



## Simmer

Simmer said:


> My first was 4hrs, second was 3.5hrs and third was 5hrs. Those are all start to finish times from when I first felt it at home to when they were born. So all fairly quick but my third was the longest so I don't necessarily believe they get shorter with each child but then none of mine being very long I don't have much to compare to!

Just had my 4th and final baby 2 days ago and that one was 2 hours on the dot start to finish. Water broke out of the blue and 2 hours later she was out so between 1st, 2nd and 4th they got faster, the 3rd ruined the pattern.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Yes, my daughter was 7 1/2 hours, and then my son was 4 hours!


----------

